# Nanthala Rafting 10/13



## NC_PaddleMama (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm taking two other women rafting at the Nanthala and we would love to have another woman join us. We are going Saturday, October 13. Contact me if you are interested.


----------



## wangshi (Oct 30, 2012)

sounds great.


----------

